# Who ruined the site by forcing mobile on me!



## WillThompson (Mar 11, 2015)

Forcing me to look at the site as a mobile device really sucks!

The site is no longer usable on my iPhone or iPad.

I only use sites in desktop mode.

If I can not use this site in desktop mode I will stop using it.


----------



## AvTvM (Mar 11, 2015)

+1

I also use websites in desktop mode only. 
Hate all this scrolling down with the new design.


----------



## MintChocs (Mar 11, 2015)

+1
Seems to be ok on my iPad though but was a pain on my mobile. :-[


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 11, 2015)

WillThompson said:


> Forcing me to look at the site as a mobile device really sucks!
> 
> The site is no longer usable on my iPhone or iPad.
> 
> ...



Try sending a e-mail to CR guy, the site information is one way - for sending information to members, not for contacting a admin or the programmer.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 11, 2015)

I don't like it either. I go to the front page more to see which topics are being talked about and less to see what the headline stories are. Now I have to scroll down... So... not that big of a deal, but an annoyance.


----------



## ReggieABrown (Mar 11, 2015)

+1

I don't mind change, but I dislike this change. At least give us the option to view the page the "old" way for those that prefer it that way.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Mar 11, 2015)

Just use tapatalk... Done !


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 11, 2015)

Haydn1971 said:


> Just use tapatalk... Done !


+1


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Mar 11, 2015)

I thought it was just me. Requesting the desktop site does nothing. It seems to force the mobile version on me.

Maybe I'll try tapatalk. It would be nice if I didn't have to. The previous design was fine imo.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 11, 2015)

I, as a consumer, refuse to download proprietary software that doesn't give me a significant boost in features. I refuse to download the Facebook chat app... and I draw the line with this to.

Radio apps... I'm ok with that because I can bridge gaps with the app and it provides me more function...

Maybe I'm in the minority, but I am quite stubborn and there is zero chance that I will change in the near future. 

It isn't a big deal, but for others to dismiss some concerns as not a big deal is annoying and causes me to dig in even further. Maybe I'm the only one... But I think there are a few like me


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 11, 2015)

FAIL! The new 'mobile friendly' format totally sucks. 
If I'm correct, most of us are using the same screen to view this as we edit with.
I got an email from Google that said if I don't reformat my web site to a mobile friendly format, they would lower my search ranking. SCREW YOU! I'll just throw up some more hot biker babes to even the playing field.


----------



## kaswindell (Mar 11, 2015)

Tried the new app, hated it, deleted it


----------



## AvTvM (Mar 11, 2015)

jdramirez said:


> I, as a consumer, refuse to download proprietary software that doesn't give me a significant boost in features. I refuse to download the Facebook chat app... and I draw the line with this to.
> 
> Radio apps... I'm ok with that because I can bridge gaps with the app and it provides me more function...
> 
> ...



+100 exactly!

And i will definitely not install tapatalk or other apps just to read a rumors website.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm a new user of a iphone, and actually have not used it to read CR. I do know that many have been asking CR to install tapatalk for years.

I opened CR on my Iphone and my ipad, and it seemed fine, what am I missing? Is there some functionality that doesn't work?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 11, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I opened CR on my Iphone and my ipad, and it seemed fine, what am I missing? Is there some functionality that doesn't work?



Perhaps the functionality of some people's thumbs, or a mental aversion to scrolling text.


----------



## slclick (Mar 11, 2015)

I for one like the new layout. I also haven't had an issue on the desktop with a mobile version being displayed. I'm on Safari so YMMV.


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 11, 2015)

No problem on Android Jellybean.

Really, does a new-design rollout call for the hostile tone of the title and OP??? :-\


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 11, 2015)

YuengLinger said:


> No problem on Android Jellybean.
> 
> Really, does a new-design rollout call for the hostole tone of the title and OP??? :-\



I can understand a users anguish if there is a functional issue. I am pretty clueless about my new Iphone, and am in lack of detail as to what the functional issue is. Particularly after seeing so many users beg for a mobile function over the years.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Mar 11, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm a new user of a iphone, and actually have not used it to read CR. I do know that many have been asking CR to install tapatalk for years.
> 
> I opened CR on my Iphone and my ipad, and it seemed fine, what am I missing? Is there some functionality that doesn't work?



I'm not sure if you have the same functionality on the iphone, but on Android phones running Chrome, until the recent change you were able to bypass the mobile version of the site, and load the regular desktop version. This gave you the most recently active forum threads at the top of the page (top right) just like you would see if you viewed the site on a laptop or desktop computer.

Now that the site has changed, it doesn't allow people on mobile devices to view the desktop version of the site no matter what they do. Every time you request the desktop version, it forwards you again to the mobile version. This is very unusual.

The mobile version of the site has the most recently active threads listed all the way at the bottom, after all the rumors on the front page... So, if you visit the site often throughout the day to check on the active threads, you can't just load the site and see that anymore, you have to scroll all the way to the bottom every time you reload the page.

It sounds like the kind of thing that doesn't matter, until you have to do it over and over again and it becomes annoyingly tedious.


----------



## DominoDude (Mar 11, 2015)

Btw: To swiftly come to the parts that I'm interested in, I've bookmarked http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=unread on the phone. That way I don't have to scroll so bloody much, and can dive right into the good stuff.


----------



## zim (Mar 11, 2015)

If the topic your on only has 2 or 3 pages then a couple of taps of the browser back button gets you back to the recent discussions section at the bottom of the home page.

Put a link at the top of the home page to scroll to an anchor at recent discussions


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 11, 2015)

DominoDude said:


> Btw: To swiftly come to the parts that I'm interested in, I've bookmarked http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=unread on the phone. That way I don't have to scroll so bloody much, and can dive right into the good stuff.



Yep. I have Tapatalk set to open with Unread topics by default. I don't follow many forums, but CR was the only one that didn't support Tapatalk, and now for me they're all in one place.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Mar 11, 2015)

zim said:


> If the topic your on only has 2 or 3 pages then a couple of taps of the browser back button gets you back to the recent discussions section at the bottom of the home page.
> 
> Put a link at the top of the home page to scroll to an anchor at recent discussions



The anchor idea would work for me.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 12, 2015)

I use RoboForm on my PC and Ipad / Iphone. It opens to unread items as well. I do not see the sidebar on the front page. I've always considered it a bother, since there is a link to the forum at the top, and one after each article.

I'm installing tapatalk now. I tried earlier, but the Apple store was down.


----------



## takesome1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Ironic, I was on the IPad and went to CR's website. Rather than scroll aimlessly to get to the forum I handed it to the wife and asked her to trade the laptop. This was the first thread I opened.

I also refuse to download an app just to talk on a forum. I am not that addicted.

Most sites have a convenient link to switch to desktop mode, that is all that is needed.


----------



## JumboShrimp (Mar 12, 2015)

Hate the new format. Hard to read, hard to navigate, and the LARGE ads just suck.
Who did this, anyway?


----------



## slclick (Mar 12, 2015)

What ads?








GET ADBLOCK!


----------



## TeT (Mar 12, 2015)

slclick said:


> What ads?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## TeT (Mar 12, 2015)

On my iphone it is just ok. but I dont ever use it there.

Its fine on the desktop, noticed no difference in functionality. The look is different but its not bad, just different than it was.


----------



## wtlloyd (Mar 12, 2015)

This forum is useless and I spend too much time here so it's probably for the best that I hate the forced mobile look.

"Sent on my mobile"


----------



## R1-7D (Mar 12, 2015)

WillThompson said:


> Forcing me to look at the site as a mobile device really sucks!
> 
> The site is no longer usable on my iPhone or iPad.
> 
> ...



I agree. The new front page and iPhone/iPad versions are terrible. 

I also dislike Tapatalk immensely. It's not a substitute.


----------



## Bennymiata (Mar 12, 2015)

I generally read CR on my Samsung tablet, and while the front page of the site is different, the recent posts are still in more or less the same place as it was before, and the posts look exactly the same on the forum pages.
Must be an Apple bug.


----------



## FTb-n (Mar 12, 2015)

jdramirez said:


> I don't like it either. I go to the front page more to see which topics are being talked about and less to see what the headline stories are. Now I have to scroll down... So... not that big of a deal, but an annoyance.


+1
It's now more work to see the trending topics.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Mar 12, 2015)

Bennymiata said:


> I generally read CR on my Samsung tablet, and while the front page of the site is different, the recent posts are still in more or less the same place as it was before, and the posts look exactly the same on the forum pages.
> Must be an Apple bug.



I'm assuming you have a Samsung Galaxy Tab tablet? When I ran the device emulation for Samsung tablets just now, it comes up as the normal desktop site for all of their tablets except the Galaxy Note, Galaxy Note II, and Galaxy Note 3.

Or are you talking about the Unread Posts function of the forum instead of the recent posts on the front page?

On the front page, at least for me, the recent posts aren't anywhere close to where they were. They're dead last on the page whereas before they were one of the first things listed.


----------



## CaiLeDao (Mar 12, 2015)

I imagine Facebook want the CR traffic and can monitor us all the more, to send even more adverts at us. Perhaps more seriously the move to mobile in photography is a key driver with its immediacy. As an apple aperture user its front and centre of forcing workflow changes on me. Is that really progress, it may be....

My issue is I still don't see mobile as a serious solution to photography. Snaps yes and sharing, but would I really get up early to catch a beautiful sunrise with just a leading mobile camera, no.

Using desktop mode allows me to be able to filter the adds, why sign that right away with Facebook, hopefully enough of you are happy being served adds so the site remains free and profitable for CR and I can enjoy the rumours with minimal distractions of pension planning or China brides, biker babes mentioned earlier might be a good change.


----------



## Kathode-Ray (Mar 12, 2015)

No, no, NO! 

I do not like the new lay-out of the frontpage! Not on my desktop and not on my mobile phone.

CR has lost some point here from me...


----------



## Hector1970 (Mar 12, 2015)

I was fine with the new formatt initially. It gave your the option (on IPhone at least) to view the Desktop version and now this is gone. I enjoyed seeing the trending topics on the front page. I think they will lose alot of followers because it takes that little bit longer to find what you want. 
The change in format on PC is fine with me. I guess you have to change it every so often so it doesn't go stale.
I just wish I could immediately see that version on iPhone too.


----------



## Hillsilly (Mar 12, 2015)

What is Tapatalk? And do I want to download it?

I get prompted to download it all the time, but I'm a little wary of downloading random software. The Tapatalk website doesn't really say what it does.


----------



## pwp (Mar 12, 2015)

WTF? This is aweful! I didn't mind the new look on the PC but now I'm on IOS it's obvious what people are upset about. CR Guy, it would be a shame to see a whole bunch of your regulars drifting off elsewhere. 

Nothing wrong with a visual and functional refresh from time to time so long as it's progress, but this one is a shocker.

-pw


----------



## benherman (Mar 12, 2015)

Also not a fan, should have choice to view normal desktop format.


----------



## slclick (Mar 12, 2015)

Looks like a work in progress, perhaps a little bit of patience and it'll get there.


----------



## zim (Mar 12, 2015)

slclick said:


> Looks like a work in progress, perhaps a little bit of patience and it'll get there.



+1

After all if we can all put up with Canon's rate of sensor change we can surely put up with this wip

...... well someone had to introdure DR into this somehow

...... ok but don't call me surely


----------



## zim (Mar 12, 2015)

Bennymiata said:


> I generally read CR on my Samsung tablet, and while the front page of the site is different, the recent posts are still in more or less the same place as it was before, and the posts look exactly the same on the forum pages.
> Must be an Apple bug.



Even works fine on a Hudl


----------



## setterguy (Mar 12, 2015)

I do not like the new layout and it makes movement within the site so much more difficult with all the scrolling involved. Seems to me to be a tremendous waste of space, time and effort. Please go back to what was acceptable and better in the eyes of many viewers.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 12, 2015)

CaiLeDao said:


> I imagine Facebook want the CR traffic and can monitor us all the more, to send even more adverts at us.




Facebook does not place ads on CR, Google Does. The ads you see are based on web sites you visit, and CR has no part in selecting which ads you see.


----------



## Act444 (Mar 12, 2015)

Also not a fan. In fact, I thought I was the only one unhappy with the mobile change; glad to see I'm not alone. On iPhone, when in vertical (portrait) mode, to view the forum trending topics you have to scroll to the bottom, which can be a pain to do repeatedly. But if you tilt your phone to read in landscape, the trending topics disappear COMPLETELY!  I usually read the site in landscape so it took some time to discover what was going on once the change was made. 

But that by itself doesn't bother me. What does, though, is that there is no longer a way to call up the CR desktop site on mobile. The desktop site is far easier to navigate IMO. It just redirects to the mobile site, so you're stuck. I respectfully ask the owners of the site to consider re-enabling this feature. Thanks!


----------



## impeka (Mar 12, 2015)

> Hello everyone,
> 
> Developer here. I see that some of you want a desktop version and unfortunately due to how responsive sites behave your browser doesn't really care what device you're on, instead it only cares about your resolution. This is why some of you have noticed that requesting the desktop site does nothing.
> 
> ...



Cross posting this from the other thread.


----------



## Act444 (Mar 12, 2015)

^ just want to say that worked, THANK YOU!!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks for the discussion on the mobile issues some users are experiencing.

We have returned to the previous mobile site for the people that want that experience. Clicking through to the desktop version should give you the full view of the site. If you're not seeing that, clear the cache on your device and try again.


----------



## ReggieABrown (Mar 12, 2015)

THANK YOU for going back to the old way!! Now the site is pretty again lol


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Mar 12, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> Thanks for the discussion on the mobile issues some users are experiencing.
> 
> We have returned to the previous mobile site for the people that want that experience. Clicking through to the desktop version should give you the full view of the site. If you're not seeing that, clear the cache on your device and try again.



Thank you very much. I've got the desktop site loaded on my mobile device now.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 12, 2015)

I know no one usually like change....
I'd not been on in awhile...but just recently noticed the new front page..and it just isn't as easy to see/read. It doesn't seem clearly as well defined in the areas..the articles and forum links on the side all run together, all seems too "white" with no good column or horizontal definitions that are easy to see.

Just my $0.02,

cayenne


----------



## cayenne (Mar 12, 2015)

ReggieABrown said:


> +1
> 
> I don't mind change, but I dislike this change. At least give us the option to view the page the "old" way for those that prefer it that way.



How do you set that?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 12, 2015)

cayenne said:


> ReggieABrown said:
> 
> 
> > +1
> ...



The old site is gone forever.


----------

